# Sonax ****pit Shine - Gloss



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£5.99 for 400ml available here
*
Used on:*
VW Golf ****pit

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Cleans and protects all interior plastic components, and brings new shine and a fresh lemon fragrance into the interior of your car or other vehicle. It is dust-repellent and anti-static, and prevents plastics from becoming brittle. Sonax ****pit Shine is also suitable for wooden instrument panels. Silicone-free.

*Packaging:*
Comes in an aerosol tin - an absolute curveball as I don't normally use these types of product.








*
Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is lemon fresh at it's best.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A as it is a dressing.

*Ease Of Use:*
It's as easy as using some deodorant. I must say aerosols can be a bit messy and clumsy but I felt this one was precise enough that it onlly got to where I needed it to.
*
Finish:*
Provides a nice gloss finish to the interior. Not my preferred type of finish for my ****pit but it does look good and sparkles in the sun, the lemon scent is another bonus.

Finished pictures:









































*Durability:*
This product will keep the dash looking fresh for at least a month,
*
Value:*
Another product for less than the price of a round of drinks. Provides great value and will last absolutely ages.

*Overall DW Rating: 76%*








*
Conclusion:*
Only 7 stars, as I feel it doesn't outshine other dressings available but it is certainly on the same level as the best of them. I just feel to get above 7 it has to offer something special.

The whole system from glass cleaner to ****pit shine all have a lemon scent, so if you use the whole system then the interior is left serious fresh and smelling lovely. I'd definately recommed at least this and the interior cleaner for a start.

I had little to no expectations of this product initially, and I don't tend to like a gloss finish in my ****pit area, that eing said this product impressed me. Even though I don't tend to like aerosols this one was great an absolute pleasure to use. To add to that the finish was really good.

Thankyou to Mark at morethanpolish for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax.asp


----------

